# FR: you must not have been following the news



## Icetrance

Hello,

Ces deux phrases ci-dessous, sont-elles sémantiquement pareilles l'une de l'autre?

_Évidemment, tu ne suivais pas les infos si tu ne savais pas qui était le successeur de Fidel Castro._

_Si tu ne savais pas qui était le successeur de Fidel Castro, tu ne devais pas suivre les infos._

L'idée en anglais, c'est que "If you didn't know who Fidel Castro's successor was, you must not have been following the news."


----------



## bettylisa

Both sentences are correct and express the same idea, but the second one would be more used to say what you are intending.

Ciao

Bettylisa


----------



## tie-break

Icetrance said:


> _Évidemment, tu ne suivais pas les infos si tu ne savais pas qui était le successeur de Fidel Castro._


 
Une question complémentaire.

Est-il possible de changer le temps verbal de la principale sans changer le sens de la phrase ?

Il me semble plus naturel de dire (mais peut-être que je me trompe ) :

_Evidemment, tu *n'aurais pas suivi* les infos si tu ne savais pas qui était le successeur de Fidel Castro._

Merci_ _


----------



## bettylisa

Je ne vois pas de nuances entre les 3 phrases.
La vôtre est très bonne aussi.

Il faudrait en appeler à des membres de ce forum que j'ai noté comme étant de très bons linguistes, notamment Jenadesponde, Maitre Capello par exemple.

Celà vaut la peine de les consulter.

Bettylisa


----------



## pulsar29

I definitely prefer your second try. The first sounds a bit weird, as if causes and consequences weren't clearly defined. To me it seems to make more sense to have the bit about Castro first....otherwise the sentence sounds like it's upside-down. I would even use "c'est parce que" after your first part, even if it makes the whole thing heavier. "...., c'est parce que tu ne n'a pas suivi les nouvelles."

Just a non-linguistic, purely subjective impression from a native...


----------



## Maître Capello

La place de la conditonnelle ne change rien au sens. Cependant les trois phrases sont bien similaires mais non interchangeables étant donné que les verbes sont différents._Evidemment, tu *ne suivais pas* les infos si tu ne savais pas qui était le successeur de Fidel Castro. _→ Obviously you *weren't following* the news if/since you didn't know who Fidel Castro's successor was.

_Evidemment, __si tu ne savais pas qui était le successeur de Fidel Castro, tu *ne devais pas suivre* les infos._ → Obviously, if/since you didn't know who Fidel Castro's successor was, you *must not **have been following* the news.

_Evidemment, __tu *n'aurais pas **suivi* les infos si tu ne savais pas qui était le successeur de Fidel Castro._ → Obviously you *wouldn't have followed* the news if you didn't know who Fidel Castro's successor was.​En fait le sens des deux premières phrases est quasiment le même alors que celui de la troisième est complètement différent : ce dernier cas implique que la personne connaissait le successeur contrairement aux deux 1ers.

La phrase la plus correcte est donc bien la deuxième.


----------



## tie-break

Maître Capello said:


> La place de la conditonnelle ne change rien au sens. Cependant les trois phrases sont bien similaires mais non interchangeables étant donné que les verbes sont différents._Evidemment, tu *ne suivais pas* les infos si tu ne savais pas qui était le successeur de Fidel Castro. _→ Obviously you *weren't following* the news if/since you didn't know who Fidel Castro's successor was.​En fait le sens des deux premières phrases est quasiment le même alors que celui de la troisième est complètement différent : ce dernier cas implique que la personne connaissait le successeur contrairement aux deux 1ers.
> 
> La phrase la plus correcte est donc bien la deuxième.


 
Excuse-moi Maître, mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre.

A mon humble avis, il me semble que les deux autres aussi impliquent la connaissance du successeur.

_"... *si tu ne savais pas* qui était le successeur de Fidel Castro"_ : si je dis ça c'est parce-que en réalité tu le savais, non ? 

C'est à dire : tu savais qui était le successeur de Fidel Castro et pour cette raison tu as suivi les infos.


----------



## Maître Capello

tie-break said:


> A mon humble avis, il me semble que les deux autres aussi impliquent la connaissance du successeur.
> 
> _"... *si tu ne savais pas* qui était le successeur de Fidel Castro"_ : si je dis ça c'est parce-que en réalité tu le savais, non ?
> 
> C'est à dire : tu savais qui était le successeur de Fidel Castro et pour cette raison tu as suivi les infos.



Non, non. Ça c'est le sens de la 3e phrase, mais pas des deux 1res… Les deux 1res indiquent que *puisque* tu *ignorais* qui était le successeur de Castro, c'est que tu ne suivais pas les informations…


----------



## Icetrance

Maître Capello said:


> _pas qui était le successeur de Fidel Castro._ → Obviously you *wouldn't have followed* the news if you didn't know who Fidel Castro's successor was.


 
Mon cher Maître Capello, il y a quelque chose qui cloche avec la grammaire de ta traduction anglaise. Elle devrait se lire ainsi:

_Obviously, you wouldn't have followed the news* if you had not known* who Fidel Castro's successor was._

_Obviously, you wouldn't have followed the news *had *you not known who Fidel Castro's successor was._


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Est-ce que la traduction la plus naturelle en français, ne serait pas plutôt : 
"_Si tu ignorais le nom du successeur de Castro (ou si tu ne savais pas qui avait succédé à Castro), c'est que tu n'avais pas dû suivre les infos" ?
_


----------



## jann

If you didn't know who Fidel Castro's successor was, you must not have been following the news.





			
				Punky Zoé said:
			
		

> _Si tu ignorais le nom du successeur de Castro, c'est que tu n'avais pas dû suivre les infos" ?_


Presque.  La construction _"c'est que..." _me semble tout à fait adaptée.... mais il n'y a pas le plus-que-parfait dans la phrase d'origine.

_...c'est que tu ne devais pas suivre les infos  _?????L'object est de trouver une tournure qui a la même signification que "you weren't following the news" / _tu ne suivais pas les infos...._ mais adoucie par le remplacement de ce "weren't following" trop absolu par une supposition "must not have been following".  Or le temps verbal change, mais le "vrai" temps dont on parle (le moment dans le passé où on suivait ou pas les infos) est bien sûr le même.


----------



## Icetrance

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Est-ce que la traduction la plus naturelle en français, ne serait pas plutôt :
> "_Si tu ignorais le nom du successeur de Castro (ou si tu ne savais pas qui avait succédé à Castro), c'est que tu n'avais pas dû suivre les infos" ?_


 
Pour ma part, c'est plus ou moins la même idée que "si tu ne connaissais pas le nom du successeur de Fidel Castro, tu ne devais pas suivre les infos."


----------



## Maître Capello

Icetrance said:


> Mon cher Maître Capello, il y a quelque chose qui cloche avec la grammaire de ta traduction anglaise. Elle devrait se lire ainsi:
> 
> _Obviously, you wouldn't have followed the news* if you had not known* who Fidel Castro's successor was._
> 
> _Obviously, you wouldn't have followed the news *had *you not known who Fidel Castro's successor was._


Ta phrase en anglais est plutôt la traduction de :

_Evidemment, __tu n'aurais pas suivi les infos si tu *n'avais pas su* qui était le successeur de Fidel Castro._

et non de :

_Evidemment, __tu n'aurais pas suivi les infos si tu *ne savais pas* qui était le successeur de Fidel Castro.
_
Or, comme l'a fait remarquer Jann, il n'y a pas de plus-que-parfait dans la phrase originale…


----------



## Icetrance

Maître Capello said:


> Ta phrase en anglais est plutôt la traduction de :
> 
> _Evidemment, __tu n'aurais pas suivi les infos si tu *n'avais pas su* qui était le successeur de Fidel Castro._
> 
> et non de :
> 
> _Evidemment, __tu n'aurais pas suivi les infos si tu *ne savais pas* qui était le successeur de Fidel Castro. Si l'on traduisait la clause subordonnée de cette phrase vers l'anglais par "if you didn't know", la traduction me semblerait bien curieuse._
> 
> Or, comme l'a fait remarquer Jann, il n'y a pas de plus-que-parfait dans la phrase originale…


 
Je ne suis pas vraiment ce que tu dis...je suis un peu lent d'esprit...

Traduction de la deuxième phrase: Obviously you *wouldn't have followed* the news if you didn't know who Fidel Castro's successor was. I would never say that in English, thought I'd say "Obviously you wouldn't have followed the news had you not known who Fidel Castro's successor was.


----------



## marget

Icetrance said:


> Je ne suis pas vraiment ce que tu dis...je suis un peu lent d'esprit...
> 
> Traduction de la deuxième phrase: Obviously you *wouldn't have followed* the news if you didn't know who Fidel Castro's successor was. I would never say that in English, thought I'd say "Obviously you wouldn't have followed the news had you not known who Fidel Castro's successor was.


 
In my humble opinion, both of your sentences express the same idea in English, but neither makes sense to me. I would expect someone to say something like "You wouldn't have followed (have been following) the news if you hadn't wanted to know (didn't want to know) who Castro's successor was".

Does "tu n'aurais pas suivi les infos si tu ne savais pas..." mean "You probably weren't following the news if you didn't know..." In this case, I think the past conditional is used to express probability in the past.


----------



## Icetrance

marget said:


> In my humble opinion, both of your sentences express the same idea in English, but neither makes sense to me. I would expect someone to say something like "You wouldn't have followed (have been following) the news if you hadn't wanted to know (didn't want to know) who Castro's successor was".
> 
> Does "tu n'aurais pas suivi les infos si tu ne savais pas..." mean "You probably weren't following the news if you didn't know..." In this case, I think the past conditional is used to express probability in the past.


 

You wouldn't have followed the news had you not known who Fidel Castro's successor was > If you would not have known who Fidel 
Castro's successor was, you wouldn't have followed the news.

The sentence above clearly implies that you were following the news  because you knew who Fidel Castro's successor was.

It's a little confusing at first, but if you think about it, it not only is grammatically correct, but perfectly logical.


----------



## Maître Capello

Icetrance said:


> I would never say that in English, thought I'd say "Obviously you wouldn't have followed the news had you not known who Fidel Castro's successor was.


I never said I would say the corresponding sentence in French—I would indeed never say it! That French sentence is simply a quote of what Tie-Break wrote in the 3rd post and my attempt in English was only a straightforward translation to explain its meaning which is very different from your two original sentences…


----------

